# Question on F&M Expression spot fashion formula



## joesmithers (Jan 6, 2014)

Anyone use F&M spot fashion formula specifically white ink? How's the hand feel and opacity of the white ink on dark shirts? I've got some spot athletic formula from them but didn't like the heavy hand feel.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I can tell you they are as "soft" as can be and the next guy will tell you they have a "heavy" hand.....Who are you going to believe?.....Best to get some samples and test them out....I quite like them.....


----------



## joesmithers (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks. I'll have to do that.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

F&M is heavier than many others, Semo had a fairly light hand last time I used them.


----------

